# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Restaurants in the dirty SE mega thread

## Buster

The SE is a black hole for cuisine. We all know this. BUT, we can make the best of things if we can find some locals doing good things. If you go to a dirty SE Restaurant and like it (or don't), please remember to put at least a thumbs up or down comment here. I need some good local eats. 

(And I don't mean close-to-downtown SE, I mean sit-on-deerfoot commuting SE).

To get us started:

Starbelly: Thumps up
Sushi Itoko: Thums up
Our very own Riverbend Peking House: Thumbs up


Has anyone tried Plaka Greek Taverna in Deer Ridge? It gets really good google reviews.

----------


## Buster

Okay, just zooming around with google maps revealed a couple I want to try:

- Chairman's Steakhouse
- Moroccan Tent in douglasdale
- Bow Tie Pizza.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bow Tie's north location is good, so the south is probably good.
Sen Vietnamese is worth a try. Woukd love to hear others opinions on it.

----------


## roopi

Chairman's is good. Bowtie I'm undecided. It's a good tasting pizza but it's also pretty heavy which makes me dislike it. So nothing against the taste but i prefer thin/lite pizza.

----------


## killramos

I mean since you pretty much live in Okatoks anyway, so Big Sky bbq?

----------


## Buster

> Chairman's is good. Bowtie I'm undecided. It's a good tasting pizza but it's also pretty heavy which makes me dislike it. So nothing against the taste but i prefer thin/lite pizza.



I'm with you. A Michael's style pizza with stacks of mushy toppings is not my thing.

I'm a Neapolitan pizza guy

----------


## lasimmon

I’ve done Starbelly twice and was terrible both times. But I see it raved about. Maybe I’m bad luck.

----------


## The_Penguin

Lived here 20 years only just heard of Forever Good Chinese food in McKenzie Lake . Have had it twice in the last 2 months.
Pretty good.

----------


## Buster

> Lived here 20 years only just heard of Forever Good Chinese food in McKenzie Lake . Have had it twice in the last 2 months.
> Pretty good.



yeah, they're good. Imma switch to MAx boosts joint though. It's really good too. I preferred Max's chow mein to Forever Good's.

- - - Updated - - -




> I’ve done Starbelly twice and was terrible both times. But I see it raved about. Maybe I’m bad luck.



Eat in or take out?

- - - Updated - - -




> Bow Tie's north location is good, so the south is probably good.
> Sen Vietnamese is worth a try. Woukd love to hear others opinions on it.



Is Sen's "standard vietnamese" style? I don't say that in a bad way, as I'm always up for "Calgary Standard" vietnamese. But it looks like from their pictures that they're trying to do something different.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

Coasters for Pizza
Fergus and Bix has decent food

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm bad at this.
Isn't Wellington's in the SE? It's great. Cattle Baron, too.
Big Sky (answering Killramos) is not (I don't think) even technically in Okotoks. That dude sold Rylie's Cattle Barn (in Okotoks) and built a completely direct competitor to it far enough away to satisfy whatever non-compete clause (not far) and Rylie's was done in minutes. It's good but not life changing. Plus, I don't want to be in a place with H.A. acting like they own the place, ever. My Canadian Tuxedo doesn't include Kevlar. 
I think Big T's would also be called SE and has a couple more life changing menu options than Big Sky. Apparently gluten free options for those who poop-too-much and are convinced it teh glutenz. 

Apologies if I'm getting quadrants wrong, (and) for the excessive (bracket) use (.)

----------


## roopi

Wellingtons is great but not sure if it classifies as deep SE. Another great Chinese place is Bills. My favorite in the south.

----------


## Buster

I like Big Sky. I didn't know it was an HA hangout, though.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I like Big Sky. I didn't know it was an HA hangout, though.



It's happened and it might be as little as once. I'm not saying it's a hangout.
I just have zero time for that after walking by that clown house on Ellis in Kelowna so many times or stepping in that blood in front of the Kelowna casino. 
"Motorcycle enthusiasts" can plan their "toy runs" elsewhere, as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## Buster

I'm surprised the HAs haven't given up on Harley's yet either. Do people even still buy them? Is their run as cool bikes over? (Please!)

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm surprised the HAs haven't given up on Harley's yet either. Do people even still buy them? Is their run as cool bikes over? (Please!)



Still sold over MSRP. Still to fags.
I'll start a thread in '21 about how to judge how many IQ points a person is above/below average based on appearance and there will be done HD references in there.

*Check the SouthPark episode before the triggered haterade from the snowflake, equality brigade, please.

----------


## killramos

> I'm bad at this.
> Isn't Wellington's in the SE? It's great. Cattle Baron, too.
> Big Sky (answering Killramos) is not (I don't think) even technically in Okotoks. That dude sold Rylie's Cattle Barn (in Okotoks) and built a completely direct competitor to it far enough away to satisfy whatever non-compete clause (not far) and Rylie's was done in minutes. It's good but not life changing. Plus, I don't want to be in a place with H.A. acting like they own the place, ever. My Canadian Tuxedo doesn't include Kevlar. 
> I think Big T's would also be called SE and has a couple more life changing menu options than Big Sky. Apparently gluten free options for those who poop-too-much and are convinced it teh glutenz. 
> 
> Apologies if I'm getting quadrants wrong, (and) for the excessive (bracket) use (.)



I went there once and a bike club was having a charity event? That’s the only time I have seen bikes there.

Big T’s hasn’t been good for a long time.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Kung fu in silverado is pretty good as well. Midnapore has a couple good spots

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is Sen's "standard vietnamese" style? I don't say that in a bad way, as I'm always up for "Calgary Standard" vietnamese. But it looks like from their pictures that they're trying to do something different.



I think it probably falls into "standard Calgary Viet" style. I mean, it's got a little more design than some of the places, but I think the dishes are the same. You tell me if it's executed better or differently, I'm biased and don't want the foodie mafia to neg-rep. I know the white guy that works there.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I have not been in years, but Kam Han has been a good treat when I've been in the past. I am thinking of grabbing some takeout from there sometime this week. I want to say it's in Avenida near that piece of shit retaining wall that's clearly falling over but I saw someone trying to fix, recently.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I went there once and a bike club was having a charity event? Thats the only time I have seen bikes there.
> 
> Big Ts hasnt been good for a long time.



There are often several dozen bikes there. But _most_ of the time, it's old white dudes who just ride from pie place to BBQ place to coffee place. I assume they go from Big Sky to Bragg Creek.
I disagree on Big-T but I think American BBQ is a polarizing cuisine.

----------


## ercchry

> I'm bad at this.
> Isn't Wellington's in the SE? It's great. Cattle Baron, too.
> Big Sky (answering Killramos) is not (I don't think) even technically in Okotoks. That dude sold Rylie's Cattle Barn (in Okotoks) and built a completely direct competitor to it far enough away to satisfy whatever non-compete clause (not far) and Rylie's was done in minutes. It's good but not life changing. Plus, I don't want to be in a place with H.A. acting like they own the place, ever. My Canadian Tuxedo doesn't include Kevlar. 
> I think Big T's would also be called SE and has a couple more life changing menu options than Big Sky. Apparently gluten free options for those who poop-too-much and are convinced it teh glutenz. 
> 
> Apologies if I'm getting quadrants wrong, (and) for the excessive (bracket) use (.)



So you just roll in here with some beef options straight out of the 1950s and bad mouth a bbq place cause you think maybe once there may or may not have been an HA there?? Wtf... 0/10 point post

Ps: big Ts is also sub par BBQ, will still frequent from time to time, even though once I think they served a guy who maybe bought or sold drugs

----------


## HuMz

From the takeout thread I posted:

Viet - Saigon Royal (douglasdale)

Chinese - kung fu (silverado)...their dumplings are amazing.

Japanese - Itoko Sushi (chaparel)

Mexican - fiesta market (mindapore).

I would rate Riverbends chinese and viet slightly less then these two, but the cost is slightly better.

Does anyone know if any good non-chain pizza that doesn't put all their toppings below the cheese?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So you just roll in here with some beef options straight out of the 1950s and bad mouth a bbq place cause you think maybe once there may or may not have been an HA there?? Wtf... 0/10 point post
> 
> Ps: big Ts is also sub par BBQ, will still frequent from time to time, even though once I think they served a guy who maybe bought or sold drugs



MmmHmm, I agree with the options you've suggested as they are much better.
Oh wait - you've provided zero options.

I won't waste the time digging up how recently Wellington's won _Best Steak_ in Calgary or what decade they actually opened along with the reams of "ACAB" footage or my own personal viewing at the other place.

----------


## Buster

> From the takeout thread I posted:
> 
> Viet - Saigon Royal (douglasdale)
> 
> Chinese - kung fu (silverado)...their dumplings are amazing.
> 
> Japanese - Itoko Sushi (chaparel)
> 
> Mexican - fiesta market (mindapore).
> ...



Wait, we have Mexican down here? Sweet!

I guess we are closer to the Mexican border, so that makes sense.

Edit: is that Korean place next door any good? Han Maru?

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Ive done Starbelly twice and was terrible both times. But I see it raved about. Maybe Im bad luck.



Same, went once close to opening and their menu had like 8 things on it. I was very disappointed as living in Auburn at the time we desperately needed a restaurant there. I went a few months later and it was equally a let down. Terrible place, honestly shocked they have lasted this long.

The restaurant at Blue Devil GC is a gem too. I have always had great food there.

----------


## ercchry

This thread just confirms why we don’t get good food in the south, ya’ll need to get out more

----------


## Buster

> This thread just confirms why we don’t get good food in the south, ya’ll need to get out more



People move to the south for budget reasons and to have space for kids - neither of these are fertile ground for restaurants that don't hand out free crayons while you wait.

----------


## Disoblige

It'll take time. At least T&T in Deerfoot Meadows is a late, but good start. I will say by 2030 we will have some actual decent ethnic food here.

And I thought people lived in the deep south because they are too poor to get the same living space in the SW but they also don't want to live in the NW.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> This thread just confirms why we don’t get good food in the south, ya’ll need to get out more



Family life has ruined my restaurant options. Wife can never give a straight answer and the kids only ever want to eat at BP's. It's a lose/lose

----------


## ercchry

> MmmHmm, I agree with the options you've suggested as they are much better.
> Oh wait - you've provided zero options.
> 
> I won't waste the time digging up how recently Wellington's won _Best Steak_ in Calgary or what decade they actually opened along with the reams of "ACAB" footage or my own personal viewing at the other place.



Great, so restaurants shouldn’t be judged on the merits of their food, but on those of their patrons... you do realize how many restaurants you should never eat at with that metric, right?

As for Wellington’s.. they were late to the 1950s steak game with an opening of 1979... and best steak??? More like honourable mention... and for the record, yes I would eat at any of those other restaurants first, although none are as trend setting with their menus, guess I’ll have to pass on the super hip and modern “steak Diane”  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

Thanks for shoutout. My place is really simple no frills. I’m focused on value. Will bring back the lunch buffet when things open up. That was super popular. 

Saigon maxim and pita grill in Riverbend are both excellent options. 
Oishii was good when it first opened but unfortunately haven’t heard too many good things since.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Great, so restaurants shouldnt be judged on the merits of their food, but on those of their patrons... you do realize how many restaurants you should never eat at with that metric, right?
> 
> As for Wellingtons.. they were late to the 1950s steak game with an opening of 1979... and best steak??? More like honourable mention... and for the record, yes I would eat at any of those other restaurants first, although none are as trend setting with their menus, guess Ill have to pass on the super hip and modern steak Diane



Why don't you get a few thousand Q-Tips on a Boxing Day sale so you can get all that sand out of your vagina and then *make a restaurant suggestion* instead of shitting on your keyboard?

You've never been more right about anything than Wellington's, though. When they placed 1st in 2014, 2nd in 2016 and another 1st in 2017 they were on fleek. All other years they switch their menu to expired dog food.
RoFL!

----------


## Buster

I hate to brag, but I've never been to Wellington's.

----------


## killramos

> People move to the south for budget reasons and to have space for kids - neither of these are fertile ground for restaurants that don't hand out free crayons while you wait.



My wife has solidly been on the wanting to eat out at Joey tomatoes every day well before kids were a thing.

She likes to caveat it with “they serve sushi and you like sushi” *shudder*

----------


## ercchry

> I hate to brag, but I've never been to Wellington's.



Lucky... I’ve been dragged there for the early bird special by the elderly too many times

----------


## ercchry

> Why don't you get a few thousand Q-Tips on a Boxing Day sale so you can get all that sand out of your vagina and then *make a restaurant suggestion* instead of shitting on your keyboard?
> 
> You've never been more right about anything than Wellington's, though. When they placed 1st in 2014, 2nd in 2016 and another 1st in 2017 they were on fleek. All other years they switch their menu to expired dog food.
> RoFL!



There is no suggestion to add that fits the parameters that hasn’t already been posted.

Also as you can clearly see from that screenshot there is no first or second place on avenue’s sub lists. The fact they claimed otherwise should tell you everything you need to know. 

Born and raised in the Deep South, honesty not a single thing I could in good faith recommend someone goes out of their way to eat that stands out in any sort of positive way above the competition

----------


## Darkane

Cattle baron Sundance is great. 

Always good service, Keg pricing with better food and ambiance.

They are new on Skip, so theyre offering $10 off new orders. Ordered on Christmas Eve and had two good steak dinners for less than a typical lunch. I love spending like a student.

----------


## MPowered

Regarding Big Sky they have a bike night every Wed. This is organized by One Broken Biker. An organization that helps all fallen motorcyclists https://www.onebrokenbiker.org/?gcli...4aArcyEALw_wcB as I am an old biker that rides to Mexico and beyond I support the org. 

Now as far as options, I have lived in the dirty south all my life. Wellingtons is good no matter when you go and is lucky to be still open. The best steak sandwich option is the new Penny Black in Douglasglen. Thursdays are happy hour and you can get it for $10. $19 all other days and it is still a good deal.

----------


## ercchry

Well... here we go:

Cranston:

The berwick: tolerable pub food, generic at best; eat here as my father refuses to travel past the borders of the SE for dinner 

CPU: beats the shit out of western, open during drunken hours, unlimited toppings is fun while hammered

Sushi place in same plaza: appears to be gone from google maps, not rememberable enough to remember the name to see if its still open or not

This sums up Cranston 

Mac Lake:

Have ate zero food here, only almost died in high school whenever there was a party, worst Deep SE neighborhood ever 

Chaparral:

Good house parties in HS

Bad food, even late night pizza, pizza 73 is true garbage 

Blue Devil has not once fucked up a large food even: Mothers Day brunch: garbage. Weddings: food so late that the rest of the reception was already done before we ate

Sundance:

My OG hood... ah yes, sausage rolls from the husky gas station, the forever turning over Chinese food/whatever bullshit in the corner of the plaza that use to have the video store... also now with CPU, fuck this CPU though as it didnt go in till after high school was done and I moved away from home

Is it sundance, is it deer run? No one knows as its in the middle of fish creek, but if you want to eat in an old ass house, and have craaaazy menu item that contain such rare and exclusive ingredients like venison, there is the Ranch, this should only be reserved for the finest of suburban events though

Midnapore:

Great house destroying, 100+ person parties back in the day, the true gem of SE eating...

Olive grove: where the moms of the kids who had the house parties would get crazy on a Tuesday night

Little Caesar: mm.. flavoured cardboard 

Holy smoke took outside investors for a short lived location here too 

Dixons pub: getting hammered on cheap wings since we were 16, was truly a wild Monday out till the SW opened a million more pubs; and the souths only night spot: Hudsons  :ROFL!: 

Mighty mango: still not sure why this is the go to Chinese order for my parents

Pizza Hut: ya, one of the last standing buildings that still actually houses one. Heard they stop doing the dine in buffet (well before covid) though 

Bonavista:

The Lakehouse: lake version of the ranch 

Bills peking house: actually okay, again, not worth going out of your way for

Avanida market: probably the best food south of Anderson, lots of note worth stalls, most on some delivery app too

Aladdins: garlic spread, good

La Picolla (sp?): beside Aladdins: mom loves it. Use to enjoy it more like 15yrs back when they still did in house tortellini 

Brewsters: its like brewsters, but in a dated strip mall!!

The DEERrun/Queens

- the winkin owl: 69 flavours for your wings or dry ribs 
-filios (think thats the name, in the mall that use to have the zellars): probably closed, if not; if you love Wellingtons, this throwback is for you!

-fancy taste of China: dim sum weekend menu, some of the better Chinese food down south, more like youd find in Chinatown than most burbs options

More CPU

Weakass BBQ

Mac towne:

Brewesters, this time with a roof top patio, for all the needs of your basic GF

The kilt: bonus, its not brewsters 

Haru: not great, but not kinjo 

Also has a chicken on the way and a famosos 

130th:

5 guys, thats it. Everything else is located in every single mega shopping district ever built

Douglasdale/glen/quarry:

Pho pastueur: havent been, but told by someone with tastebuds its good... for the south 
Swiftys: dunno what this is, but the GF talks about it, she grew up here

Copperfield/new Brighton:

7/11

Seton/auburn bay:

A steak house with a golden toilet

A shitty gastropub 

Over rated breakfast place

A save on foods: just go get groceries and make dinner if you live here

And there is my DEEP SE round up, sorry Sam; I dont mean offense, but riverbed is sub-10min to DT, it doesnt even count  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Now as far as options, I have lived in the dirty south all my life. Wellingtons is good no matter when you go and is lucky to be still open. The best steak sandwich option is the new Penny Black in Douglasglen. Thursday’s are happy hour and you can get it for $10. $19 all other days and it is still a good deal.



How many different places has that building been over the last 20 years, wow.

----------


## Buster

> -almost died in high school whenever there was a party,
> 
> -Good house parties in HS
> 
> -My OG hood
> 
> -Great house destroying, 100+ person parties back in the day, the true gem of SE eating...
> 
> -kids who had the house parties would get crazy on a Tuesday night
> ...



Question: have you ever lived outside of Calgary?

----------


## ercchry

> Question: have you ever lived outside of Calgary?



Only for 2+ months a year, and uni. 

And yeah, food = drinking at times. Also most of what you quoted are high school based memories; what is your end goal here?

----------


## Buster

> Only for 2+ months a year, and uni. 
> 
> And yeah, food = drinking at times. Also most of what you quoted are high school based memories; what is your end goal here?



No goal, just curious.

- - - Updated - - -




> My wife has solidly been on the wanting to eat out at Joey tomatoes every day well before kids were a thing.
> 
> She likes to caveat it with they serve sushi and you like sushi *shudder*



You know what's weird....I've never had a BAD meal at a Joey's or earls, that I can recall. I dont hate it.

----------


## killramos

Its never bad no. But certainly never amazing

They source decent steaks which is never a bad in my books.

----------


## max_boost

Bill's Peking House and M Palace are good options for more authentic HK style Cantonese Chinese food (that's the good stuff). I say HK cuz you don't really want mainland China style Chinese food lol

- - - Updated - - -




> No goal, just curious.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's weird....I've never had a BAD meal at a Joey's or earls, that I can recall. I dont hate it.



lol yup. Joey's Eau Claire is my go to many many many times. It never fails.

----------


## Buster

> It’s never bad no. But certainly never amazing
> 
> They source decent steaks which is never a bad in my books.



It's like McDonalds...you dont go there because it is good, you go there because it is the same.

----------


## ercchry

> No goal, just curious.



I think you’d be hard pressed to find many people that have left Calgary. I can only think of a handful that I grew up with, lots even eventually returned back as well.

Was pretty close to moving out east for a period (after the “divorce”) as at least I know a fair amount of people out there; but after weighing it all out, still tough to beat Calgary

----------


## killramos

> It's like McDonalds...you dont go there because it is good, you go there because it is the same.



I am the worlds biggest defender of McDonald’s for that reason yes. I am damn thankful it exists.

----------


## MPowered

> How many different places has that building been over the last 20 years, wow.



The Bull and Finch is the reason we call it the Dirty South.

----------


## J-D

Bow Valley Ranche and Lake House are both good for sit down.

Brewsters in McKenzie for pub food.

Mexican: Tu Tierra on Bonaventure Drive
Nepalese: Taste of Himalayas in Midnapore
Indian: Raj Palace (Riverbend or Midnapore)
Sushi: Haru in McKenzie Towne
Chinese: Riverbend Peking House

It's all relative, I think there are good options around but we do venture outside the quadrant a lot for food too.

----------


## Disoblige

I go to McDonald's because it's good AND it's consistent.
That's probably the most frequent take-out I've had in the SE, maybe tied with Edo.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
> 
> You know what's weird....I've never had a BAD meal at a Joey's or earls, that I can recall. I dont hate it.



Also agree. Always $3 too much. Always good. Never excellent. Often talent.

Edit - partial proof is the Earls in Willow Park surviving while the Moxie's across the street died.

----------


## Clever

Someone mentioned Plaka’s this used to be my go to for Greek food in the south, the wine selection could use an upgrade but food wise, it always delivered. This was at their original location, in Shawnessy I haven’t been to the new location, same owners I believe.

----------


## sabad66

Went with some co workers years ago to Karma (Indian). I think it’s in Mackenzie towne or somewhere around there in the Deep South and it was pretty good.

----------


## Buster

> Someone mentioned Plaka’s this used to be my go to for Greek food in the south, the wine selection could use an upgrade but food wise, it always delivered. This was at their original location, in Shawnessy I haven’t been to the new location, same owners I believe.



Good to know. Imma check it out. I love greek food.




> Went with some co workers years ago to Karma (Indian). I think it’s in Mackenzie towne or somewhere around there in the Deep South and it was pretty good.



Karma is in south trail. It's good.

----------


## civic_stylez

Bonavista Peking House has always been good. 
Brok'n Yolk in Cranston is excellent.
Y93 Sushi Crave in Midnapore is so good.

----------


## adam c

Some alternatives

Burger: South Street on 130th
Viet: Tini Vietnamese in Seton
Sushi: Kinjo in Mahogany 
Chinese: Ken's by Glenmore Inn
Breakfast: Rocky Mountain Flat bread on 130th
Other?: Cow town beef shack in McKenzie Towne is alright

Saw bowtie pizza mentioned, it was meh for me when we tried it, an alternative to the chains is Jon's Pizza in Douglasdale

----------


## npham

> Karma is in south trail. It's good.



Raj Palace (recommended above) is much much better Indian food. Give them a shot. The Riverbend location is small, so a quick lunch isn't likely but the food is worth the wait.

----------


## Buster

> Raj Palace (recommended above) is much much better Indian food. Give them a shot. The Riverbend location is small, so a quick lunch isn't likely but the food is worth the wait.



this is awesome to know. I will check them out.

----------


## tonytiger55

> this is awesome to know. I will check them out.



Can confirm. Shit is good. Ive been there a few times. I go there for the Dosas... They are dam good. Fuck Im getting hungry just talking about it..

----------


## Darkane

> Some alternatives
> 
> Burger: South Street on 130th
> Viet: Tini Vietnamese in Seton
> Sushi: Kinjo in Mahogany 
> Chinese: Ken's by Glenmore Inn
> Breakfast: Rocky Mountain Flat bread on 130th
> Other?: Cow town beef shack in McKenzie Towne is alright
> 
> Saw bowtie pizza mentioned, it was meh for me when we tried it, an alternative to the chains is Jon's Pizza in Douglasdale



Ordered beef shack on skip a few months ago. I think I got a double meat because I was feeling nostalgic. I wasn't prepared, gigantic.

----------


## roopi

Ate there once. Never asked for double meat and it was insane how much there was. Scared to go back because of this.

----------


## Disoblige

It's not deep SE but I can't resist...

Anyone try that new viet sub place in that tiny hut stall on Macleod in front of the old Home Food Inn? Heard it was bomb.

I always want whoever is in there to succeed beyond their expectations.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Nvm. Had the wrong location in mind

----------


## Disoblige

> Nvm. Had the wrong location in mind



To Me vietnamese sub and grill. Fucking insane ratings for such a small place
Im gonna try it one day haha

----------


## Xamim

I'll echo some of the suggestions:

Pho Hoan Pasteur in Quarry Park and Mahogany: Satay pho is great, hits the spot if you don't feel like driving north to Pho Dau Bo or Basil. The onion cake is good too. 

Original Joe's in Quarry Park: Decent pub food. The classic burger is on point, had it multiple times. The dill dip for the fries is also good. 

Peking House in Riverbend: Great Western American Chinese food, had some last week. 

Pita Grill in Riverbend: Awesome donairs and platters. 

M Palace on Macleod: Chinese food, but a bit more traditional. 

Han Corea near Chinook: Legit Korean food.

Ogam Chicken near Chinook: Korean Fried Chicken. 

Famoso Pizzeria in McKenzie Towne: I'm not a pizza snob, but to me this place is good. 

Tacos Mexico on Macleod: Great tacos!

Kinjo in Mahogany: Self explanatory. I do like their mini ramen, usually grab a few different ones. With the 20% off for pick up, they come out to be super cheap, about $4-7 or so. 

Will check out Raj Palace, To Me Viet subs, and the Y93 Sushi place. Thanks for the suggestions.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

2 Scoops and Pizza is pretty solid in Dewinton. They have a solid donair pizza

----------


## BokCh0y

Pita Grill in Riverbend: Amazing donairs and shawarmas

Estoria Pizza by Quarry Park/Douglas Glen: 100% Greek style pizza

Magic Bowl in Bonavista: Great dim sum and chinese food although a bit on the pricey side

Bill's Peking House in Bonavista: Also real good chinese cuisine

Saigon Maxim in Riverbend: Great vietnamese food

John's Pizza in Douglasdale: Realy good pizza too although I like Estoria more

Tandoori Palace in Ogden: Great Indian food. Good selection when buffet is open

----------


## dirtsniffer

> To Me vietnamese sub and grill. Fucking insane ratings for such a small place
> Im gonna try it one day haha



Had it today. The vermicelli ($9) was really good. The sub ($6) was ok, but the large slices of jalepeno were a bit much. Good flavors. Spring rolls were good $5 for 4. Bubble tea was big and good, they were out of tapioca balls so I had leche instead. 

Once you order it wasn't much of a wait, but if some dink infront of you is super slow it can take a bit... looking at you black c43 sedan.

----------


## adam c

> Estoria Pizza by Quarry Park/Douglas Glen: 100% Greek style pizza



Giving this a try tonight

----------


## Disoblige

> Had it today. The vermicelli ($9) was really good. The sub ($6) was ok, but the large slices of jalepeno were a bit much. Good flavors. Spring rolls were good $5 for 4. Bubble tea was big and good, they were out of tapioca balls so I had leche instead. 
> 
> Once you order it wasn't much of a wait, but if some dink infront of you is super slow it can take a bit... looking at you black c43 sedan.



Nice. Thanks for the review.
Gonna check it out next time I'm near.

----------


## BokCh0y

> Giving this a try tonight



Sweet. Please lmk your thoughts.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Is Estoria pizza like Sammy's? Would try if so, sammys is my fav pizza place in town

----------


## adam c

> Sweet. Please lmk your thoughts.



Ordered the poutine, dry ribs, all trimmings pizza

Poutine is like a pizza poutine, will pass next time
The pizza and dry ribs are great, will definitely order again

----------


## sexualbanana

> It'll take time. At least T&T in Deerfoot Meadows is a late, but good start. I will say by 2030 we will have some actual decent ethnic food here.
> 
> And I thought people lived in the deep south because they are too poor to get the same living space in the SW but they also don't want to live in the NW.



Too much south, not enough east. Good ethnic food is east of Deerfoot and north of Glenmore (Peking Peking lives close enough on that border)

----------


## BokCh0y

Thanks for the note. Have not ever had their poutine before but I know what not to have now haha.

Their pastas are pretty good too - lasagna and alfredo. I prefer the alfredo lasagna.

----------


## lee88

Been living in Sundance now for 10yrs and coming from Marlborough park. My go to places are: 
Iyycburg in Sundance plaza (new burger joint that opened up)
Guru India in Millrise
Taste of Himalayas in Midnapore
Kinjo Millrise
Pauls pizza shawnessy
Sammys pizza midnapore
Tacos Fiesta market midnapore
Pho time in Shawnessy
Bills Peking house

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Too much south, not enough east. Good ethnic food is east of Deerfoot and north of Glenmore (Peking Peking lives close enough on that border)



What you're describing is the socio-economic NE.

----------


## Buster

> Been living in Sundance now for 10yrs and coming from Marlborough park. My go to places are: 
> Iyycburg in Sundance plaza (new burger joint that opened up)
> Guru India in Millrise
> Taste of Himalayas in Midnapore
> Kinjo Millrise
> Pauls pizza shawnessy
> Sammys pizza midnapore
> Tacos Fiesta market midnapore
> Pho time in Shawnessy
> Bills Peking house



We need two different words for pizza.

One is 



Which isn't my thing.

And, this, which is:

----------


## ercchry

> We need two different words for pizza.
> 
> One is 
> 
> Attachment 96441
> 
> Which isn't my thing.
> 
> And, this, which is:
> ...



Wrong side of Anderson, and Macleod... but only thing besides famosos that would come to mind is PZA Parlour

----------


## Buster

> Wrong side of Anderson, and Macleod... but only thing besides famosos that would come to mind is PZA Parlour



Famoso is over here.

I'm just saying that if I ordered Sammy's, I'd be disappointed in what I go, lol

----------


## ercchry

> Famoso is over here.
> 
> I'm just saying that if I ordered Sammy's, I'd be disappointed in what I go, lol



Yeah, PZA is the one that’s not... but distance to quality vs famosos... worth it? Too subjective to say for sure... but potentially

----------


## Buster

> Yeah, PZA is the one that’s not... but distance to quality vs famosos... worth it? Too subjective to say for sure... but potentially



Either way, I dont like doing those for delivery. You have to eat neopolitan pizza fresh.

----------


## Disoblige

> Either way, I dont like doing those for delivery. You have to eat neopolitan pizza fresh.



You could invest in the Breville franchise

----------


## ercchry

^^^edit: found a way cheaper alternative... bread cloche. Holy hell is the crust ever on point now




> Either way, I dont like doing those for delivery. You have to eat neopolitan pizza fresh.



100%, was the main reason pizza was my covid recipe project haha

----------


## killramos

PZA is definitely decent.

----------


## ercchry

Tried Raj Palace tonight...

Not bad, butter chicken was pretty soupy though. Bread orders were pretty weak. Roti only came with a single piece:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Also agree. Always $3 too much. Always good. Never excellent. Often talent.
> 
> Edit - partial proof is the Earls in Willow Park surviving while the Moxie's across the street died.



Bumpy since I ate at Earl's today and reminded me of this...

So Modern Steak is now finally open across from this Earl's in the South (perhaps technically SW where the W stands for WhatTheFuckEver).

I checked out their menu and I've heard that Modern Steak is very good, but I'm a [NO] on this. Dead cow is not a unique animal in this part of the world and this is past the tipping point for value/quality vs WtF. 
*Setting aside all their Wagyu products...

It's significantly more money for equivalent food than Longview Steakhouse and there's no place to park my helicopter. It's more money for equivalent food than Azuridge and there's no place to park my Ferrari because their parking lot is worse than the London Drugs on Quadra Street in Victoria. (Which is a roundabout way of saying unforgivably atrocious.)
And at the end of the day, I'm supposed to eat all this high quality (but really - commodity) beef in a failed Moxie's?!?
LoL!
No.

----------


## suntan

Modern Steak is pretty damned good but yeah you’re totally correct.

----------


## ercchry

It’s the most money I’ve spent on dinner at a restaurant with laminated menus, that’s for sure

----------


## killramos

Modern steak was cool before they franchised

----------


## Tik-Tok

Don't worry, it will fail there just like the last dozen restaurants that have tried. I live not far, but if I want to pay too much for steak, I'm going downtown to at least get some eye candy, and stumbling to a bar afterwards.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Don't worry, it will fail there just like the last dozen restaurants that have tried. I live not far, but if I want to pay too much for steak, I'm going downtown to at least get some eye candy, and stumbling to a bar afterwards.



Ah, I was unaware that's a dead spot. What was there before Moxie's? I think it was that for at least 4+ years.

----------


## ercchry

> Ah, I was unaware that's a dead spot. What was there before Moxie's? I think it was that for at least 4+ years.



It was there a long time… Joey tomato is the only other thing I remember being in there?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Ah, I was unaware that's a dead spot. What was there before Moxie's? I think it was that for at least 4+ years.



My mistake, I thought it was a different building. I never paid any attention to that Moxie's, because, well, it was a Moxie's.

----------


## Buster

Street view says it was a moxies back in 2012

----------


## bjstare

> Street view says it was a moxies back in 2012



Yeah it was a Moxies for a few years before that even. It was easily >10 years, probably closer to 15 IIRC.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Imagine the flood of NegRep for TikTok right now!
I expect he'll delete his account and pull a Sugarphreak.
LoL!!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Everyone else should be neg repped for knowing it was a Moxie's. Who the fuck actually goes to those? Gross food, overpriced drinks, and not much talent.

I guess if you're already in the area visiting the Dodge dealership, and the second worst Superstore in town.

----------


## suntan

I've had some terrible meals at Moxie's. They had pizza for a while and it was disgusting.

----------


## Buster

> Everyone else should be neg repped for knowing it was a Moxie's. Who the fuck actually goes to those? Gross food, overpriced drinks, and not much talent.
> 
> I guess if you're already in the area visiting the Dodge dealership, and the second worst Superstore in town.



Winning post

----------


## schurchill39

As an ultra white white man I really like Tini's Vietnamese in Seton. Before I moved out to the (actual) boonies I would get their take out for lunch a ton.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> As an ultra white white man I really like Tini's Vietnamese in Seton. Before I moved out to the (actual) boonies I would get their take out for lunch a ton.



I heartily recommend the SEN Vietnamese Kitchen in the 130th shopping centre.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Winning post



x2!!!

I tried to +Rep him but
_You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later_

----------


## killramos

Moxies was the shit when I was 8

----------


## ercchry

You cant help but stare at it when some basic white girl drags you to the earls patio across the street speaking of talent I dunno, but I rather have a competent server I once has to show a waitress at that earls how to open a bottle of wine with a classic corkscrew

----------


## Disoblige

> Moxies was the shit when I was 8



Yeah but that was in 2008. Long time ago when it was probably "OK".

----------


## dirtsniffer

have had good luck with starbelly the couple times I have been there.

----------


## you&me

> everyone else should be neg repped for knowing it was a moxie's. Who the fuck actually goes to those? Gross food, overpriced drinks, and not much talent.
> 
> I guess if you're already in the area, the second worst superstore quadrant in town.



fyp

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> I heartily recommend the SEN Vietnamese Kitchen in the 130th shopping centre.



I don't recommend anything in 130th. That place is a commuting disaster.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I don't recommend anything in 130th. That place is a commuting disaster.



Traffic is brutal, you budget 10 minutes of bullshit each way for sure. Driving downtown is less frustrating.

----------


## killramos

I always giggle when Someone brings up streets or avenues over 100 lol.

Sounds like airdrie or Okatoks to me

----------


## Nufy

> I don't recommend anything in 130th. That place is a commuting disaster.



Been to the Shaughnessy (SP?) Home Depot Lately...

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Been to the Shaughnessy (SP?) Home Depot Lately...



Take the "back way" in on that road that runs adjacent to Macleod. Super easy to get in.

----------


## bjstare

> I always giggle when Someone brings up streets or avenues over 100 lol.
> 
> Sounds like airdrie or Okatoks to me



That's what I was thinking. Seton _is_ the actual boonies  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

> fyp



The SW? …it’s west of McLeod

----------


## asp integra

> Bumpy since I ate at Earl's today and reminded me of this...
> 
> So Modern Steak is now finally open across from this Earl's in the South (perhaps technically SW where the W stands for WhatTheFuckEver).
> 
> I checked out their menu and I've heard that Modern Steak is very good, but I'm a [NO] on this. Dead cow is not a unique animal in this part of the world and this is past the tipping point for value/quality vs WtF. 
> *Setting aside all their Wagyu products...
> 
> It's significantly more money for equivalent food than Longview Steakhouse and there's no place to park my helicopter. It's more money for equivalent food than Azuridge and there's no place to park my Ferrari because their parking lot is worse than the London Drugs on Quadra Street in Victoria. (Which is a roundabout way of saying unforgivably atrocious.)
> And at the end of the day, I'm supposed to eat all this high quality (but really - commodity) beef in a failed Moxie's?!?
> ...



The other problem is that Caesar's is a block away in the other direction. The superior steak house for sure

----------


## Disoblige

I'll never eat at Modern Steak after seeing the owner bitch like a baby during the first part of the pandemic, blaming delivery app fees yet they choose to use them... What a fucking whiner.

https://calgary.ctvnews.ca/high-deli...emic-1.4945458

It's like complaining someone is selling a PS5 for $900, yet you still go and buy it.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

My go to restaurants

Itoko sushi in Chaparral
Pho Hoan in mahogany
Iyycburg for smash burgers off Sundance
Sammies for pizza in midnapore
Chinese is either Bills or Kam Han

Blackbird pub in Auburn had really good food prior to covid but we went a month or two ago and found the quality to be meh

----------


## Buster

> My go to restaurants
> 
> Itoko sushi in Chaparral
> Pho Hoan in mahogany
> Iyycburg for smash burgers off Sundance
> Sammies for pizza in midnapore
> Chinese is either Bills or Kam Han
> 
> Blackbird pub in Auburn had really good food prior to covid but we went a month or two ago and found the quality to be meh



I'm always hesitant to tell people they are wrong on matters of taste.

But c'mon people, we've talked about this.

----------


## Disoblige

3 slices of those and a nice afternoon nap would be awesome.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Who puts cheese on top of toppings? Yikes

I'll cosign Pho Hoan in mahogany and SEN on 130th though.

----------


## ercchry

At least that’s the “good” Sammy’s location… assuming he means summerset, the braeside one is owned by the brother or something? Inferior location.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'll never eat at Modern Steak after seeing the owner bitch like a baby during the first part of the pandemic, blaming delivery app fees yet they choose to use them... What a fucking whiner.
> 
> https://calgary.ctvnews.ca/high-deli...emic-1.4945458
> 
> It's like complaining someone is selling a PS5 for $900, yet you still go and buy it.



Good to know! I like holding grudges. You like holding grudges. I like you.

----------


## Nufy

> Take the "back way" in on that road that runs adjacent to Macleod. Super easy to get in.



More about getting out than in...

----------


## suntan

> I'll never eat at Modern Steak after seeing the owner bitch like a baby during the first part of the pandemic, blaming delivery app fees yet they choose to use them... What a fucking whiner.
> 
> https://calgary.ctvnews.ca/high-deli...emic-1.4945458
> 
> It's like complaining someone is selling a PS5 for $900, yet you still go and buy it.



I really, really need to create a better delivery app.

----------


## bjstare

> Modern steak was cool before they franchised



It’s not franchised. It’s owned by a small partnership (and always has been).

----------


## killramos

> Its not franchised. Its owned by a small partnership (and always has been).



Potayto Potahto

Now that people in canyon meadows have one its by definition no longer cool

I didnt even like the idea of the Stephen Ave one. At least they did modern ocean and burger there

----------


## Disoblige

They were cool until people realized they weren't.

----------


## Buster

> They were cool until people realized they weren't.



Things are cool until they are common.

Like Canada Goose jackets, and fast quarter mile times.

----------


## Disoblige

> Things are cool until they are common.
> 
> Like Canada Goose jackets, and fast quarter mile times.



Hahah, you hipster. But yeah. Who cares what others think is cool. The people who dictate what is "cool" are lame anyways.

Point: I saw a bunch of people line up to wait and go into Canada Goose last week. Basic bitch starter pack people, like Canada Goose jacket, burberry scarf, Uggs, Lulu's... 

Anyways, I do get bummed when places I like to go to all of a sudden gets viral or super popular and it becomes infested with people who stand on their chairs to take a snap for the Insta.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm shocked the hipsters haven't discovered the deer head cafe yet.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Met with some friends at bow valley ranche tonight. Food and service were both very good. We all did the surf + turf and some appetizers and everything was damn near perfect.

----------


## max_boost

Lol dang. I like moxies. Thought it was on par and consistent with the joeys, earls, original joes etc. 

Steve at modern is probably the hardest working guy I know, always loved the food and decor and all the concepts but that’s just natural of me to defend my guy.

----------


## hurrdurr

Deagla in Legacy is pretty good for shawarma. Much better than Jerusalem on 130th which tastes like shit in comparison to 16th Ave location.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Deagla in Legacy is pretty good for shawarma. Much better than Jerusalem on 130th which tastes like shit in comparison to 16th Ave location.



Nice, I'll check this out soon. I haven't gone back to Jerusalem since the norovirus incident and have been missing some good shawarma.

----------


## suntan

> Lol dang. I like moxies. Thought it was on par and consistent with the joeys, earls, original joes etc. 
> 
> Steve at modern is probably the hardest working guy I know, always loved the food and decor and all the concepts but that’s just natural of me to defend my guy.



Moxies is the worst of the mid-end regional chains.

I find Cactus Club to the most tolerable one. Then State & Main.

----------


## Tik-Tok

When you start looking into why all these chain restaurants serve the same bland food, you come up with a couple of common denominators. Cara and Northland groups suck.

----------


## mr2mike

Deep SE restaurants. Might as well take your passport and hit up duty free while you're at it.
If I wanted to drive that far, I'll go to Canmore for a nice meal or Banff.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Deep SE restaurants. Might as well take your passport and hit up duty free while you're at it.
> If I wanted to drive that far, I'll go to Canmore for a nice meal or Banff.



Just Tuscany things.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The decent part of the city is well east of Tuscany.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The decent part of the city is well east of Tuscany.



About 7300kms east of there for the best food.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Acceptable regions of Calgary inside this green area:

----------


## you&me

Way too much NE

----------


## killramos

> Way too much NE



I’ll give you a hint where ES lives

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I’ll give you a hint where ES lives



Not the NE, although I am NE-adjacent.

----------


## killramos

> Not the NE, although I am NE-adjacent.



Once the train goes in you will be solidly NE

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Once the train goes in you will be solidly NE



Truth. Although I'm not convinced that'll ever happen.

----------


## jwslam

> Acceptable regions of Calgary inside this green area:



did 
@max_boost
 draw that specifically to include riverbend?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> did 
> @max_boost
>  draw that specifically to include riverbend?



What can I say? I've got warmer feelings about Riverbend since our date on the weekend.

----------


## ercchry

Deer run? Gross, but I get it.. your borders were to keep us safe from coupe/raj2/buster

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Deer run? Gross, but I get it.. your borders were to keep us safe from coupe/raj2/buster



Yeah, the line should definitely be north of there. Sorry Parkland, but it's what you get for being surrounded by Deerrun, Sundance, and Midnapore.

----------


## ercchry

> Yeah, the line should definitely be north of there. Sorry Parkland, but it's what you get for being surrounded by Deerrun, Sundance, and Midnapore.



Plus Parkland also smells like poop

----------


## jwslam

> Deer run? Gross, but I get it.. your borders were to keep us safe from coupe/raj2/buster



I see raj2 is in the green?  :dunno:

----------


## Buster

> Deer run? Gross, but I get it.. your borders were to keep us safe from coupe/raj2/buster



 
@rage2
 likes green bubbles

----------


## ExtraSlow

I do get a little confused anywhere south of Glenmore, so I got a little generous in that region.

----------


## ercchry

> I see raj2 is in the green?



For some reason I had Tuscany in my head? Not sure why…

----------


## killramos

> For some reason I had Tuscany in my head? Not sure why…



Same same

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I think the real mystery is how this map doesn't include Aspen.
Y'all scared of running into 89coupe at the carwash or something?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Aspen is gross.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What can I say? I've got warmer feelings about Riverbend since our date on the weekend.



That date was with a different Asian guy. They're not all the same, you know...
LoL!!

----------


## bjstare

> I think the real mystery is how this map doesn't include Aspen.
> Y'all scared of running into 89coupe at the carwash or something?



His carwash is actually inside the green line. There's not really any wand washes in the SW to the west of the green line (I could probably add this to a pet peeve thread actually).

----------


## XylathaneGTR

A minor technicality...

----------


## mr2mike

> Just Tuscany things.



If I lived in Tuscany I would have already killed myself just from getting in and out of that terrible community.

----------


## jwslam

> If I lived in Tuscany I would have already killed myself just from getting in and out of that terrible community.



Wait til you hear about Rockland Park

----------


## ExtraSlow

Crestmont has entered the chat.

----------


## bjstare

> Crestmont has entered the chat.



Word. That place is atrocious.

----------


## A2VR6

> Crestmont has entered the chat.



Valley Ridge gets an honorable mention as well.

----------


## g-m

> His carwash is actually inside the green line. There's not really any wand washes in the SW to the west of the green line (I could probably add this to a pet peeve thread actually).



Ah yes, you too get to drive to the Richmond car wash and wait in line every time you want to wash your car

----------


## bjstare

> Ah yes, you too get to drive to the Richmond car wash and wait in line every time you want to wash your car



Actually, now that I have ceramic coat the drive through touchless at co-op does a surprisingly good job.

----------


## g-m

Which also has a perpetual line

----------


## bjstare

Interesting, maybe I just have good timing. If I have to wait, I just come back another time. Usually no one waiting when I go though.

----------


## MOB68

*bump*

A colleague from the States is visiting with some overseas clients (Korea) and wants to meet up for an afternoon coffee and chat. 
Any suggestions for a decent place South of Glenmore that isn't a Starbucks? Light snacks would be a bonus too. Thx

----------


## Strider

> *bump*
> 
> A colleague from the States is visiting with some overseas clients (Korea) and wants to meet up for an afternoon coffee and chat. 
> Any suggestions for a decent place South of Glenmore that isn't a Starbucks? Light snacks would be a bonus too. Thx



https://g.page/lmlblackfoot?share

or Analog in Westman village if you're deep deep south.

----------


## MOB68

Thanks! Greatly appreciated.

----------


## hurrdurr

Definitely Les Moulins La Fayette

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Pho Chu The just opened up in Mahogany. Pretty damn good viet subs, and not at all bad pho.

----------


## Disoblige

> Pho Chu The just opened up in Mahogany. Pretty damn good viet subs, and not at all bad pho.



Might be the norm in the south perhaps but I find their filling is super scarce. Tasty though, but even the veggies is almost non-existent.

----------


## suntan

So, done correctly?

----------


## Disoblige

> So, done correctly?



nah, should be more meat and veggies.

----------


## suntan

Ah, not enough meat either. That sucks.

----------


## kenny

> Pho Chu The just opened up in Mahogany. Pretty damn good viet subs, and not at all bad pho.



Yeah, great addition but I'd still go to PHP for vermicelli/rice dishes. The grilled meat is way better there (and you get more), and they don't use the really thick vermicelli they do at Pho Chu The either. 

The subs are tasty but they need more meat and need to add a cold cut banh mi to the list.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Yeah, great addition but I'd still go to PHP for vermicelli/rice dishes. The grilled meat is way better there (and you get more), and they don't use the really thick vermicelli they do at Pho Chu The either. 
> 
> The subs are tasty but they need more meat and need to add a cold cut banh mi to the list.



Can't argue with that. I prefer the pho at PHP as well, but my wife likes the salad rolls and bahn mi from PCT. The variety in the deep SE is nice however!

----------


## Disoblige

> Yeah, great addition but I'd still go to PHP for vermicelli/rice dishes.



2 pork chop rice  :Love:

----------


## Kavy

Any suggestions for a Pasta place in the far far far South East? 
Tired of the same old.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Any suggestions for a Pasta place in the far far far South East? 
> Tired of the same old.



There's nothing new for that. Via Cibo is probably the best (consistent), although not that great.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Via cibo is same quality level as Boston pizza pasta.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I think it's one notch better, but luckily they are across the street from each other for the indecisive.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Via cibo is same quality level as Boston pizza pasta.



That is some low praise...

Le shots firéd.

----------


## Buster

People still eat pasta?

----------


## killramos

> People still eat pasta?



A buddy of mine is opening a nice Italian restaurant soon, and it’s a heated debate with me.

----------


## ercchry

> A buddy of mine is opening a nice Italian restaurant soon, and it’s a heated debate with me.



Old white people love Italian, old white people have money…  :dunno:

----------


## Buster

> A buddy of mine is opening a nice Italian restaurant soon, and it’s a heated debate with me.



Where

----------


## Disoblige

I like orzo lately.

----------


## Darkane

Did we mention Bow tie pizza in dirty mahogany??

Great pie.

----------


## 88CRX

> Did we mention Bow tie pizza in dirty mahogany??
> 
> Great pie.



Donair Pizza  :Drool:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bowtie in the north is good.

----------


## SpdDmn268

Crispy Crust has some pretty good baked spaghetti / lasagna, I like their sauce and sufficient cheese topping.

----------


## kenny

> Bowtie in the north is good.



Wrong mega thread.

----------


## The_Penguin

Changing my mind about Forever Good. The last couple of delivery orders were sub-par. Silver City replacing them for delivery.
Bill's still the go-to for dine-in. 
FYI: They're moving (have moved?) to McLeod Tr. just N. of 162 by the theatres.
Hong An for Vietnamese delivery.

Have been pretty happy with Tommyfield's in Seton. Steak bites and TF sliders (crispy chicken) are my faves so far. Service and food quality is consistently good.

Finally got to Chairman's this week. Seemed a bit pricey, but I haven't been to Hy's or Caesar's for a while so I could be out of touch. 
The atmosphere was nice, a bit of a Vegas feel, _not_ in a bad way.
First impression was that it was going to be a bit pretentious with snooty staff, but the wait staff weren't snooty at all, and pretty friendly and chill.
Food and service was exceptional!

----------


## Disoblige

> Yeah, great addition but I'd still go to PHP for vermicelli/rice dishes. The grilled meat is way better there (and you get more), and they don't use the really thick vermicelli they do at Pho Chu The either. 
> 
> The subs are tasty but they need more meat and need to add a cold cut banh mi to the list.



Dry dishes at Pho Chu The absolutely horrible. PHP all the way for sure. Man wtf... IS THIS


Pathetic.

----------


## cancer man

Bonasera Pizza & Bar 35 street and 26th ave s.e ..Stopped in after helping a friend move 2 thumbs up for the fish and chips. But the waitress said don't come on Friday for the special it's gross not the same fish.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Dry dishes at Pho Chu The absolutely horrible. PHP all the way for sure. Man wtf... IS THIS
> 
> 
> Pathetic.



That looks pretty brutal for that place, $17.00?

----------


## Disoblige

> That looks pretty brutal for that place, $17.00?



$16 after tax. Never again.
Skimpy subs, terrible rice dishes. Their pho is "OK" but not enough for me to eat there again. Embarassment of a Vietnamese joint. 

We're so blessed with good places here

----------


## kenny

> $16 after tax. Never again.
> Skimpy subs, terrible rice dishes. Their pho is "OK" but not enough for me to eat there again. Embarassment of a Vietnamese joint. 
> 
> We're so blessed with good places here



I still go there for the subs since PHP doesn't offer them. 

I'm looking forward to Meltwich and The Banquet opening up.

----------


## ercchry

Just saw that there is now a “The Burger’s Priest” on 130th, anyone been yet? Toronto people have been telling me about this for years but never have bothered while in town

----------


## The_Penguin

> Just saw that there is now a “The Burger’s Priest” on 130th, anyone been yet? Toronto people have been telling me about this for years but never have bothered while in town



Yeah, saw it (in the old paint store location?) next to Cora's. Also Earl of Sandwich next to Silver City on the S. side of 130. Haven't tried either yet.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Just found out my favorite East Indian place is shutting down. RIP Surahi.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just found out my favorite East Indian place is shutting down. RIP Surahi.



Is that the one near the Wendy's? Shit - I always meant to try that.

#PartOfTheProblem...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Is that the one near the Wendy's? Shit - I always meant to try that.
> 
> #PartOfTheProblem...



Yeah. Ambiance wasn't fantastic, but the food more than made up for it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have not been in years, but Kam Han has been a good treat when I've been in the past. I am thinking of grabbing some takeout from there sometime this week. I want to say it's in Avenida near that piece of shit retaining wall that's clearly falling over but I saw someone trying to fix, recently.



Well apparently it took me 6 months...
But holy shit, was it ever good! Ginger chicken was amazing along with the S&S pork. Even the chicken fried rice was several steps up from what I'm used to.
Delicious!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I used to work with a guy who was obsessed with this place
Only ever went to the Ramsay location, but it seemed fine. Didn't know they had a location further south.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Weird. I also didn't know there are 2!

----------


## suntan

Went to State and Main in Mahogany, there was a chick wearing low rise jeans with a whale tail.

Please tell me that style is coming back.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Hopefully not during one of those dinner events

----------


## mr2mike

> Went to State and Main in Mahogany, there was a chick wearing low rise jeans with a whale tail.
> 
> Please tell me that style is coming back.



Can confirm. Whale (tail) watching season is fast approaching.

----------

